# DIY DVD Racks



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I wanted to post a working photo journal of a recent
DIY project that I completed last week; DIY DVD 
shelving for my theatre room.

I've needed to do something about my movie storage situation 
for the past 18 months or so. As you can see in this pic
I was using 2 off the rack DVD shelving units I got in a
Tower Records (before they went out of business) years ago.










As you can see I had long run out of space. Plus, it was 
always hard to place oversize collector's editions, Netflix/Gamefly
rentals, etc into the rack. So like most things without a space they 
got stacked on top.

So I figured this could be one more project to get my woodworking chops up before tackling my new component cabinet. I checked on some racks from Boltz but I would spend over $400 getting racks big enough to hold my collection with room to go. So I figured I would design my own. I found some designs on Youtube based on 1x4s & 1x2s. I decided to go with 1x6s for the sides, 1x4s for the shelf supports, & 1x2(furring strips for back support)

Rough design plan:









I swear I am spending too much time at Lowes!

Parts list:
(4) 6' 1x6s regular pine, cut and squared to 72"
(8) 6' 1x4s regular pine, cut to 34.5"
(8) 6' 1x2 pine , cut to 36"
Box of kreg 100 count 1.25" fine thread pocket screws











Pocket Holes drilled in shelf supports:










1x4s getting a coat of paint:










1x6s getting ready to get their first coat of paint. I should have primed these first but I was impatient.










1x6s with paint:










Emptying one rack's worth of DVDs on the floor as I move the old racks out of the way:










Clamping and marking sides for shelf joins. Love my Kreg tools:










Installing back supports first. As you can see the furring strips were not all straight nor true. But since they were cheap and going in the back to prevent the DVDs from falling out, I didn't care that much. Decided not to paint them to let there be some contrast in the colors.










Leveling out the back supports:










First rack going up. I had to work to make sure this was level and square. I really need to get a table saw. But me and my cheap Ryobi compound miter saw got things pretty good.










Both racks finished and up:










Another shot:










All and all I'm very satisfied to how everything turned out. I now have more than enough for everything. Plus I have 2 shelves empty in both racks for expansion. Not too bad. I believe the final total of everything came to $77.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks great! Big improvement over your old rack and better than what you can buy for $100's more.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

The racks look great. I like your alphabetical order I even separate blurays from DVDs. We store them in wooden wine boxes they are about one inch larger than a DVD and can fit 24 DVDs or 29 blurays per box. We have 30 boxes and can't go much higher without securing them but they are cheap.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice job mate! :T


----------

